# Red Tiger Lotus Bulb Vs. Petco Lily Bulbs



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

100 Views and 0 Replies makes Tyler sad. =(

I've found a few differences through some research but I don't know how legit the information is:

1. Lily Water Flowers sit on top of the water surface while the Lotus flower inches above the water surface.

2. Lotus grows slower thans the Water Lily

3. The Tiger Lotus has distinct "Tiger" markings on it and Red Water Lily is just red.

Any solid information from someone who has grown both plants would help a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## rhody9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am no expert but I bought one of those bulbs at a walmart for $2 called "aquarium plant" and it grew into a red dwarf lily as best as I can tell. No flowers yet, it took a while to stop throwing up large surface lily pads, now it behaves more like expected shooting out smaller pads that do not reach the surface. I've had it for a year and a half.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

It's the same thing. Ive had water lilies that float - they don't have a bulb. Go and buy. Just know these bulbs don't always grow. So save your receipt for a refund.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the Red Tiger Lotus and a Water Lily are not the same thing. Similar but now the same.



Sajacobs said:


> It's the same thing. Ive had water lilies that float - they don't have a bulb. Go and buy. Just know these bulbs don't always grow. So save your receipt for a refund.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwarf Water Lilly is Nemphaea stellata, which is a different species from red tiger lotus, N. zenkeri red.

v3


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry ....meant to say not the same. Bad on me.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you sure its not drawf lily?
My red tiger lotus was pretty tiny when I got it. But its growing very fast. At the rate of a new leaf everyday.

A friend of mine got one of those bulbs you seem to be speaking of. And she ended up with a drawf lily. It got pretty big and she loves it. Looks very similar to my tiger lotus.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 TapaTalk


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Never could get those bulbs to grow


----------

